# Cold Steel SRK Knife



## FlipKing (Sep 20, 2010)

I just got the knife and havent gotten to field test it yet, but I'm impressed. Seems like a very well made knife. The sheath is solid and feels pretty like it has a pretty good edge. So far pretty good.


----------



## GA_MTN_MAN (Sep 20, 2010)

I have used mine hard for 10+ years. That includes once losing it in the snow in the Utah mountains for 3 months. Found it after the melt. Cleaned it up and back in service. 
The edge has been worked on a lot over the years and it's hard to keep a razor on it anymore. I havethought about replacing it, maybe with one of the beauties I have seen made in the Hobby section. But I just can't. She's been through so much with me.


----------



## FlipKing (Sep 20, 2010)

I like mine so far. Feels really nice. I thought about the one of the others, and may still get it too. Lol


----------

